# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  حكم صيام عشر ذى الحجة

## راجية عفو الغفار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين..

أسعد الله أوقاتكم وجعلها عامرة بذكره تعالى
 أخواتى

هذه أول مشاركة لي.

نحن على أبواب عشر ذى الحجة فالفائز من يغتنم أجرها ، والخاسر من لم يعمل بها

ومن أفضل الأعمال فيها الصيام وهو ما أصطفاه الله لنفسه
كما فى الحديث القدسى { الصوم لى وأنا أجزى به ، أنه ترك شهوته وطعامه وشرابه من أجلى }

روى البخارى رحمه الله عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما : أن النبى صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم قال :-
{ ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام يعنى أيام العشر ، قالوا : يارسول الله ولا الجهاد فى سبيل الله ؟ قال ولا الجهاد فى سبيل الله إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ثم لم يرجع من ذلك بشىء }

فاغتنمو هذه الايام المباركة بالصيام

وهذه فتاوى مهمة تبين حكم صيام عشر ذى الحجة

السؤال : 
روى النسائي في سننه عن أم المؤمنين حفصة رضي الله عنها أن رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كان لا يدع ثلاثاً : (( صيام العشر ، وصيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ، وركعتين قبل الغداة)) . وروى مسلم 
في صحيحه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قولها : ((ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صائماً في 
العشر قط )). وفي رواية : (( لم يصم العشر قط )). وقد ذكر الشوكاني في الجزء الرابع ص 324 من 
نيل الأوطار قول بعض العلماء في الجمع بين الحديثين ، حديث حفصة ، وحديث عائشة ، إلا أن الجمع 
غير مقنع ، فلعل لدى سماحتكم جمعاً مقنعاً بين الحديثين ؟ 

المفتي : العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله 

الجواب :

قد تأملت الحديثين واتضح لي أن حديث حفصة فيه اضطراب ، وحديث عائشة أصح منه . والجمع الذي 
ذكره الشوكاني فيه نظر ، ويبعد جداً أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم العشر ويخفي ذلك 
على عائشة ، مع كونه يدور عليها في ليلتين ويومين من كل تسعة أيام ؛ لأن سودة وهبت يومها 
لعائشة ، وأقر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك ، فكان لعائشة يومان وليلتان من كل تسع . ولكن عدم 
صومه صلى الله عليه وسلم العشر لا يدل على عدم أفضلية صيامها ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قد تعرض له أمور تشغله عن الصوم . وقد دلَّ على فضل العمل الصالح في أيام العشر حديث ابن عباس 
المخرج في صحيح البخاري ، وصومها من العمل الصالح . فيتضح من ذلك استحباب صومها في حديث 
ابن عباس ، وما جاء في معناه . وهذا يتأيد بحديث حفصة وإن كان فيه بعض الاضطراب ، ويكون الجمع 
بينهما على تقدير صحة حديث حفصة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصوم العشر في بعض 
الأحيان ، فاطلعت حفصة على ذلك وحفظته ، ولم تطلع عليه عائشة، أو اطلعت عليه ونسيته . والله 
ولي التوفيق . 


المصدر : 
من أسئلة مقدمة لسماحته من ع . س . م . وقد أجاب عنها سماحته بتاريخ 7/2/1414هـ - مجموع 
فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الخامس عشر


السؤال : 
ورد في الحديث صيام العشر من ذي الحجة وبعض الناس يقول: لا تصام. فما قولكم؟

المفتي : العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله 

الجواب :

صيام العشر من ذي الحجة من الأعمال الصالحة ولا شك، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله من هذه العشر"، قالوا: يا رسول الله، 
ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: " ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع من 
ذلك بشيء"،
فيكون الصيام داخلاً في عموم هذا الحديث، على أنه ورد حديث في السنن حسَّنه بعضهم أن الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصوم هذه العشر، يعني ماعدا يوم العيد، وقد أخذ به الإمام أحمد بن حنبل 
رحمه الله والصحيح أن صيامها سنة. 

المصدر : مجموع فتاوى و رسائل الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين المجلد العشرون - كتاب الصيام.




السؤال : 
ما رأي سماحتكم في رأي من يقول صيام عشر ذي الحجة بدعة ؟ 


المفتي : العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله 

الجواب :

هذا جاهل يُعلَّم ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حض على العمل الصالح فيها ، والصيام من العمل 
الصالح لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله من هذه 
الأيام العشر )) قالوا : يا رسول الله : ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله ؟ قال : (( ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله إلا 
رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ولم يرجع من ذلك بشيء )) [1] رواه البخاري في الصحيح . ولو كان النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ما صام هذه الأيام ، فقد روي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه صامها ، وروي عنه 
أنه لم يصمها ؛ لكن العمدة على القول ، القول أعظم من الفعل ، وإذا اجتمع القول والفعل كان آكد 
للسنة ؛ فالقول يعتبر لوحده ، والفعل لوحده ، والتقرير وحده ، فإذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قولاً أو عملاً أو أقر فعلاً كله سنة ، لكن القول هو أعظمها وأقواها ثم الفعل ثم التقرير ، والنبي صلى 
الله عليه وسلم قال : (( ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام)) يعني العشر 
فإذا صامها أو تصدق فيها فهو على خير عظيم ، وهكذا يشرع فيها التكبير والتحميد والتهليل ؛ لقوله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ما من أيام أعظم عند الله ولا أحب من العمل من هذه الأيام العشر فأكثروا 
فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد )) وفق الله الجميع . 


[1] رواه البخاري في الجمعة باب فضل العمل في أيام التشريق برقم 969 ، والترمذي في الصوم باب 
ما جاء في العمل في أيام العشر برقم 757 واللفظ له . 


المصدر : 
من ضمن الأسئلة المقدمة لسماحته في يوم عرفة ، حج عام 1418هـ - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات 
متنوعة الجزء الخامس عشر


الرد على من قال إن صوم يوم عرفة ليس من السنة
عندنا شيخ يقول : إن صيام يوم عرفة ليس بسنة ، ولا يجوز صيامه ، أرجو الرد من سماحتكم على هذا السؤال ، لأن هذا الشيخ يوزع منشورات تنهي عن صيام يوم عرفة . أرجو الرد من سماحتكم

الحمد لله 
صوم يوم عرفة سنة مؤكدة لغير الحاج ، فقد ورد عن أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صوم يوم عرفة فقال : ( يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية ) رواه مسلم (1162) وفي رواية له : ( أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده).
قال النووي رحمه الله في "المجموع" (6/428) ـ من كتب الشافعية ـ : 
" أما حكم المسألة فقال الشافعي والأصحاب : يستحب صوم يوم عرفة لغير من هو بعرفة . 
وأما الحاج الحاضر في عرفة فقال الشافعي في المختصر والأصحاب : يستحب له فطره لحديث أم الفضل . وقال جماعة من أصحابنا : يكره له صومه , وممن صرح بكراهته الدارمي والبندنيجي والمحاملي في المجموع والمصنف في التنبيه وآخرون " انتهى .
وقال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في المغني (4/443) ـ من كتب الحنابلة ـ : 
" وهو يوم شريف عظيم ، وعيد كريم ، وفضله كبير ، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن صيامه يكفر سنتين ." انتهى . 
وقال ابن مفلح رحمه الله في الفروع (3/108) ـ من كتب الحنابلة أيضا ـ : 
" ويستحب صوم عشر ذي الحجة ، وآكده التاسع ، وهو يوم عرفة ، إجماعا . " انتهى . 
وقال الكاساني رحمه الله في بدائع الصنائع (2/76) ـ من كتب الأحناف ـ : 
" وَأَمَّا صَوْمُ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ : فَفِي حَقِّ غَيْرِ الْحَاجِّ مُسْتَحَبٌّ ، لِكَثْرَةِ الْأَحَادِيثِ الْوَارِدَةِ بِالنَّدْبِ إلَى صَوْمِهِ ، وَلِأَنَّ لَهُ فَضِيلَةً عَلَى غَيْرِهِ مِنْ الْأَيَّامِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حَقِّ الْحَاجِّ إنْ كَانَ لَا يُضْعِفُهُ عَنْ الْوُقُوفِ ، وَالدُّعَاءِ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ الْجَمْعِ بَيْنَ الْقُرْبَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ كَانَ يُضْعِفُهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ يُكْرَهُ لِأَنَّ فَضِيلَةَ صَوْمِ هَذَا الْيَوْمِ مِمَّا يُمْكِنُ اسْتِدْرَاكُهَا فِي غَيْرِ هَذِهِ السَّنَةِ ، وَيُسْتَدْرَكُ عَادَةً ، فَأَمَّا فَضِيلَةُ الْوُقُوفِ ، وَالدُّعَاءِ فِيهِ لَا يُسْتَدْرَكُ فِي حَقِّ عَامَّةِ النَّاسِ عَادَةً إلَّا فِي الْعُمُرِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً ، فَكَانَ إحْرَازُهَا أَوْلَى " . 
وفي شرح مختصر خليل ، للخرشي (6/488) ـ من كتب المالكية ـ " 
" وَصَوْمُ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ إنْ لَمْ يَحُجَّ وَعَشْرِ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ ( ش ) يُرِيدُ أَنَّ صَوْمَ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ مُسْتَحَبٌّ فِي حَقِّ غَيْرِ الْحَاجِّ ، وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَيُسْتَحَبُّ فِطْرُهُ لِيَتَقَوَّى عَلَى الدُّعَاءِ وَقَدْ { أَفْطَرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْحَجِّ } " انتهى . 
وفي حاشية الدسوقي (5/80) : 
"ثُمَّ إنَّ قَوْلَهُ وَنُدِبَ صَوْمُ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ إلَخْ الْمُرَادُ تَأَكُّدُ النَّدْبِ وَإِلَّا فَالصَّوْمُ مُطْلَقًا مَنْدُوبٌ " . 
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى : " ما حكم صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحاج والحاج ؟
فأجاب : صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحاج سنة مؤكدة ، فقد سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم عرفة فقال: ( أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده ) وفي رواية: ( يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية ) . 
وأما الحاج فإنه لا يسن له صوم يوم عرفة ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان مفطراً يوم عرفة في حجة الوداع ، ففي صحيح البخاري عن ميمونة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ أن الناس شكوا في صيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة فأرسلت إليه بحلاب وهو واقف في الموقف فشرب منه والناس ينظرون " انتهى 
"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" ج 20 سؤال رقم 404
فصيام عرفة للحاج مكروه ، لا يستحب ، فإن كان هذا مقصود المتكلم ، فقد أصاب ، وأما إن كان مراده عدم مشروعية صيام يوم عرفة لغير الحاج ، فهذا خطأ بين مخالف لما دلت عليه السنة الصحيحة كما سبق .
والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب

فاللهم تقبل منا واجعل عملنا خالصا لوجهك الكريم 
وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

لانتسوني من صالح دعائكم ودمتم فى رعاية الرحمن

أختكم راجية العفو من الغفار

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شاكره لك اختي الكريمه وجعلنا الله واياك ممن يغتنم تلك الأيام والليالي بطاعه الرحمن
وأنصحك ونفسي بالأستفاده من هذا الرابط
أضغطي على الكلمه
هنـا
عشر ذي الحجة فضائلها والأعمال المستحبة فيها

----------

